# Lower Grand Walleye



## RavBowHunter (Nov 6, 2007)

Anyone been on the lower grand for walleye yet? If so, how'd ya do? Would appreciate any reports, Pms welcome. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

I fished last night, 2 hrs. I got one eye at 16", a cat about 20" and a GIANT sheephead. That fish was all of 12-14#.


----------



## blutoe (Dec 6, 2008)

uppre has a few bud got 2 around 20


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Got two, last night (20") around the bike bridge.


----------



## RavBowHunter (Nov 6, 2007)

Fished from 7:30-11 last night. Not much doin. Picked up two good sized sheep, a rock bass, white bass, and a 10# plus carp. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RavBowHunter (Nov 6, 2007)

The carp. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Press Reporter Olsen (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm a reporter/photographer for the GR Press/MLive.com but also a fisherman (love to fish for walleye, steelhead, surfishing, etc)...I'd love to do a story on evening/night walleye fishing on the Grand River between GR and GH...anyone interested in taking me out?

Shoot me an email: [email protected]

Here's a link to some of the stories I write:

http://connect.mlive.com/user/colsen/posts.html

Thanks!

Cory


----------



## cjbchopper (May 16, 2012)

Fished the Grand near the gravel pits entrance a couple times in the last week. Got 3 walleye, all in the 18-20" range. Few good size cats and a few largemouth also. All on lures, no live bait.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

i'll be out tomorrow but not sure how it will go, with it forecasted 87 and sunny


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

was out yesterday and caught 3. 2 17 inchers which went home with me, and a 26 incher which went back in


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Fished the middle area from a boat jigging minnows yesterday and just caught smallmouth and largemouth bass...no walleye.

Saw LOTS of gar.


----------



## cjbchopper (May 16, 2012)

Fished the Grand near the mouth of the gravel pits on Sunday night. Casting and drifting with stick baits, got 3 or 4 largemouth....No walleye. What is with all the bait fish jumping in the river after dark? Shad? They were biting at my glow green thunderstick and I actually hooked a few. With that much baitfish around the fish must be stuffed.


----------

